# Bull Redfish



## gulfbreezefishingcharters (Oct 26, 2019)

Found them today, took a few on fly. Catch and release, of course.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice! What weight rod? I've been thinking of giving reds a try on fly.


----------



## Arky Guy (Jul 12, 2011)

Those are some beautiful fish! We have been hitting them for the past couple weeks, but boy there were a ton of dolphin out today. We had to go out in to deeper water to get away from flipper.


----------



## gulfbreezefishingcharters (Oct 26, 2019)

NoMoSurf said:


> Nice! What weight rod? I've been thinking of giving reds a try on fly.


Today I used a 12 weight. Usually would choose a 10, but that's what we had on board. Good luck!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

gulfbreezefishingcharters said:


> Today I used a 12 weight. Usually would choose a 10, but that's what we had on board. Good luck!



I've got a 10. We'll see!


----------

